# How To Use Crackle Medium?



## Learnin'ToPaint (Aug 14, 2007)

I have been playing with this stuff all week and I just can't make it work!! I'm about ready to scream! I did a coat of basic primer on one day, then 2 coats of flat latex for my basecoat yesterday. Then this morning I kinda slapped some of the crackle medium here and there as opposed to spreading it over the whole wall. I just wanted some cracking here and there. I waited a couple of hours for it to dry. Now I've just gone and tried to spread on the top coat of flat latex and it's just not doin' what it's supposed to- no cracking, just kinda rollin' off the basecoats and beading up. What am I doing wrong?! This is the second time this has happened to me. 
Please help!


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Never used the stuff on walls. Have you tried reading the instructions? Or contacting the manufacturer? They probably have a website.


----------

